# can't unintalled MSN MESSENGER!!!



## Ankit (Mar 31, 2002)

when i try to uninstall msn messanger it says that 

this feature you are trying to uuse is a network resourse that is unavaliable????? 

i went to add/remove programs and click on msn messanger 5.0 and clicked on remove and that message keeps coming back uppp i want to uninstall it and reinstall it beccause some of the shortcuts do not work like the one on my start menu 


someone please help me UNINSTALL MSN messange 


TANKYOU


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Ankit- What version of Windows do you use....and, are you networked to another computer to use the Internet? By that, I mean actually connected, either by wireless or cable....to another pc...or do you connect through a DSL, cable, or hub or router?
Have you checked the Help for MSN Messenger?
Messenger can be set to run at startup...it may not want to uninstall if set so that part of it is running.
Have you tried the Program uninstaller, if it has one? Tried uninstalling from Safe Mode?


----------



## Ankit (Mar 31, 2002)

i am not sharing my internet with no other computer because i only have one computer and also

when i went to add/remove programs and click on remove it went to install or sumting and this is what it said :

the feature you are trying to use is a network resoue that is unavalible

click on okay to try again or enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package 

use feature from
c:\windows\temp\1xpoo.tepm\ <==this is what the opion they gave me and they wouldn't me let click on BROWSE!!!

please someone help me with this so i can uninstall this program and install it over again so this problem doesn't keep happening !!

ThNAKYOU!


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Ankit, I am a patient man....what Windows version are you using>?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Skip the Windows question....here is the Help for MSN 5.0 with uninstall directions....you shut down the active part of it to uninstall. I asked about what version of Windows you have, as it needs to run under win98se or ME.
___________________________________________ 
How do I uninstall MSN Messenger if I have problems?

To uninstall MSN Messenger: 
Click the MSN Messenger icon in the taskbar, and then click Exit. 
Click the Windows Start button, point to Settings, and then click Control Panel. 
Double-click the Add/Remove Programs icon. 
Select MSN Messenger from the list and click the Add/Remove button.

_____
http://messenger.msn.com/support/helphome.asp?client=1#Q2c


----------



## Ankit (Mar 31, 2002)

i am using windows 98


----------



## Ankit (Mar 31, 2002)

i tried it but it didn't work it says the samething 

windows cannot find this path c:\windows\temp\1xpoo.tepm\ 




this is what it also said when i click okay 

click ok to try again or enter and alternate path to a folder containing the installation package 
'MsnMsgs.msi' in the box below use feature from
c:\windows\temp\1xpoo.tmp\


loll i didn't know that uninstalling MSN MESSANGER can be this hard


----------



## Ankit (Mar 31, 2002)

can someone please help me wid ma uninstallation on msn messanger??


this is what i tried soo far i've tried deleting the msn icon off my taskbar and trying to uninstall it from ADD AND REMOVE PROGRAMS menu

when i tried it goes that the file 'MsnMsgs.msi' can not be found and the only path they gave me to browse from is c:\windows\temp\1xpoo.tmp\ 
and they go that this path is incorrect , loll this is started to get on my nerve but please if someone is willing to help me then i'd appreciate it 

i am running a windows 98 and i currently have msn 5.0 

THANKYOU!


----------



## Ankit (Mar 31, 2002)

I guess no one knows


----------



## Ankit (Mar 31, 2002)

i even tried to install msn 5.0 over it again and still no effect still that error keeps coming up 


the feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable 

click OK to try again , or entre an alternate path


(the only path they give me is this one )( and they won't even let me click on browse)

use feature from 
c:\windows\temp\1XPOOO/TMP\

i am running on a windows 98 and i need help


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

run regedit
click edit find
and type
\windows\temp\1XPOOO/TMP\ 

delete any keys you find with this value.
then you'd ahave to reinstall it to uninstall it through add/remove programs.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Whoops, I mistyped, try again with
\windows\temp\1XPOOO\TMP\ instead of 
\windows\temp\1XPOOO/TMP\


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

How about disconnecting the phone line to your computer. then try to uninstall msn messenger. Also make sure that in Outlook Express weather you use it or not ...... under Tools/MSNMessenger/Accounts In the Net Passport Account 
Sign-In Name/Password clear both boxes (you will need to re-enter this information when you complete your new download. Also MSN has just completed one of their fantastic "tune-up jobs, may just have to wait a bit??? good luck


----------



## Ankit (Mar 31, 2002)

now when i go to user panel and then add remove programs it says that the configuration data for this product is corrupt 

i dont know what is going onn!!!!!


----------



## Ankit (Mar 31, 2002)

first when i tried with \windows\temp\1XPOOO\TMP\ it gave me nutting and when i tried wid this C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\IXP000\TMP\ ,while it was still searching . i went downstairs to eat and my stupid little brother deleted a path or sumting .

now when i go to add/remove programs it says that :
the configuration data for this product is corrupt 


i dont know what to do ,i'd really appreciate it if someone would help me out with this problem 

thankyou soo much!!!


----------



## Yazz (Jun 12, 2003)

PEOPLE I HAVE FINALLY FOUND TEH PROBLEM WHICH STOPS
MSN MESSENGER FROM UNINSTALLING
"Windows Installer Cannot Find IXP000.TMP"
Worked for me.... Surely will for for you 100% works
Download Windows Uninstaller Clean up'wount do Any Harm What So ever will Delete any Files Which Could not Be Deleted in the PAST. (Link is Provided Below)

>Download

WINDOWS INSTALLER CLEAN UP (267-KB).-exe-

>Install = Windows Installer Clean up-OK FREE from Microsoft

>Then Click on Created Short-Cut ICON- On START/PROGRAM
or ON DESKTOP

>Select the Program in the List you Could not Uninstall in This CASE
MSN MESSENGER 4 or Higher..

>Then Click "REMOVE" Windows Installer Clean up Will Remove it Completely. A-Z


----------



## cuttie_J (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cuttie_J:_
> *HI I'm having trouble getting my msn to work it keeps telling me that i need a file called MsnMsgs.Msi and i read your posting that said that you can make a short cut so that you didn't need to use that file and go through that one well i've been haveing some trouble making a short cut to it So if you could please tell me how to make a short cut thanks *


Fate only brings you so far it's up to you to make the rest happen


----------



## Yazz (Jun 12, 2003)

EASY GUIDE: THIS PROBLEM MAY RESLOVE IXP000.TMP And
MsgMsgs Problem Also..........

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Do The Following:

1. \<Click>\Start\Seach\Search for file or folder\Type: MsnMsgs

(you Should get around 4 files to Show up)

I'll Make it Even Easier Click any Installer file out of 4 -(But)

its Seems more sense to Click (MsnMsgs) so you know you Clicked the Appropiate Windows Installer Package.

2. after you Click MsnMsgs Installer will Run
Follow the Installer Installation Instructions and Install Msn Messenger (4.5.5.5.6? you Current Vision Should Come up)

If this Does not Fix your Problem please be aware I can Provide
Alot more assistence to Such Problems/Errors

(Such error happens when your Registry info is Changed or Edited... and Be can be due to a System update or Minor Misunderstanding)

(feel Free to POST more complients and Problem)

BEST REGARDS , personal hotmail address is (MSN MESSENGER)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Yazz (Jun 12, 2003)

PEOPLE PLEASE FEEL FREE TO E-MAIL..........ME

SO I AND ALSO FIND OUT MY SUCCESS RATE????
or how Good IM am.....thanz.....
THANX 


ANY COMMENTS>>. Please......
--------------------------------------------------------------------
PEOPLE PLEASE FEEL FREE TO E-MAIL..........ME

SO I AND ALSO FIND OUT MY SUCCESS RATE????
or how Good IM am.....thanz.....
THANX 


ANY COMMENTS>>. Please......
--------------------------------------------------------------------
I also give free software on request and Crackz.... example


----------



## Yazz (Jun 12, 2003)

Simplistic STEPs:- To Uninstall MSN Messenger - any vision!...

DOWNLOAD -

Step 1 - Download and Install..

WINDOWS INSTALLER CLEAN UP UTILITY

More Info on Product -

Information on Product .... Microsoft (C)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Step 2 - Select From Utility Menu unwanted Product - 
helps delete file which have missing Installer...

(Msn Messenger 4+)

SECLECT UNINSTALL or Double click Unwanted Programs

Wait until Process finish

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NOW CHECK IF MSN MESSENGER IS UNINSTALLED... AND THEN CONTINUE.... WITH WHAT YOU LIKE TO DO NEXT...

ANY MORE PROBLEM PLEASE CONTACT ME... THANX YOU BYE!


----------



## Paul115 (Apr 17, 2004)

hi, I have msn messanger 6.0 on windows 98 and i want to uninstall it but every time i try with the add/remove programs thing it says that is option is not available unless the object is installed.. but the messanger has to be installed for me to use it doesnt it?? can some one please help me uninstall it?


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Thanks YAZZ...I had the same probs with uninstalling MSN Messenger 6...I used the Installer Clean Up Utility and it did the trick... fast and easy!!!


----------



## Yazz (Jun 12, 2003)

:up:


Paul115 said:


> hi, I have msn messanger 6.0 on windows 98 and i want to uninstall it but every time i try with the add/remove programs thing it says that is option is not available unless the object is installed.. but the messanger has to be installed for me to use it doesnt it?? can some one please help me uninstall it?


"Try using my MSN Messenger Guide !!!!!" however if you insist in have p2p contact!!!! . all though first clarify what you problem is exactly.

tell me if you know how it maybe caused .... !! best of luck.. if you already have resolved. !! great !


----------



## Paul115 (Apr 17, 2004)

Where is your msn messanger guide??
thanx


----------



## Paul115 (Apr 17, 2004)

ahh, i just found the problem... i wanted to upgrade to 6.1 a while ago and saved the download but never installed it.. thanx yazz


----------



## don_ches (Apr 22, 2004)

I got issue with my msn messenger too.. now when windows just loaded it says unable to login check network connection, while browser is working ok, any suggestions ?


----------



## bubiTutor (May 16, 2004)

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MSN Messenger 6.2.0137

did you try the above folder?
bet that deleting this file has an effect.

good or bad - it will have an effect !!!


----------

